# Weekly Competition 2018-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R' F2 R F' R U' R U F'
*2. *R' F R' U' F2 U R2 U
*3. *U2 F2 R' F U' R F' U F2
*4. *R2 U' F' U2 R U2 R U2 R'
*5. *R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2

*3x3x3
1. *U R2 U L2 D R2 L F D2 B U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U
*2. *B' F' R2 B' L2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 L D' U2 R B D' B F2 D F2
*3. *L2 D' B U' D2 F R2 L' D F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2
*4. *B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U2 R B' R D' R U' B' L2 R2 U2
*5. *B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F' L2 F' U2 L' R2 D' L' F L

*4x4x4
1. *Uw2 U2 Rw D2 U2 Fw' L2 Uw' U B2 R2 U R D2 L2 Rw' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw R' F L U B Fw2 F2 D U' B Fw' F' R Fw2 R' D L2 Rw2 B Uw'
*2. *Fw' F2 Rw' U Rw2 R D' Rw U2 R Fw2 L Fw2 Uw B2 Fw2 Rw U' Rw' Fw' Uw' L' D R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U F2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' U2 Fw' L Uw2
*3. *U2 Rw Uw' F D2 B' Fw2 Rw' Fw F' R2 D' Rw B' Uw2 R2 Fw' U Rw B' F2 Uw' Fw' Uw F' L Rw F' U B Fw' L' D2 U' L' Fw' L2 Fw' L2 R
*4. *D Fw2 U Rw2 B Fw2 F2 L' F Uw2 U R2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' R B2 D' Rw B' D2 F Uw L' B Uw' Rw U' Fw' L U2 L2 R2 B' Uw' L2 Rw' U2 L
*5. *B2 F' Rw2 R U F' Rw2 Uw B U2 F2 Uw' R Uw B' L2 Fw U' R B' D' Fw' L2 R' D2 L' F L' Fw2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 U L' F2 D Uw2 U2

*5x5x5
1. *L R2 Fw Uw U Rw Bw' U' Fw' R2 U' Rw Dw2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 F2 Dw Lw2 Rw B' F2 Uw2 Lw B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 R' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 R' Fw2 F' Dw' U2 Fw D2 Dw L Lw2 F2 D' Lw Bw Fw R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 Bw2
*2. *Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw Dw2 B' Lw' Fw Dw' Fw' D B R2 D' U2 R' F' Uw2 L B' Fw' U R B F R2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 F' U Rw2 D' Dw Bw2 Rw D' U' Bw L2 Lw2 Rw R' F2 R U2 R B2 L' F Rw R' U' F Dw F'
*3. *B Rw D' B Bw Fw' U' Bw' Lw' R Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R Bw2 Lw' Rw2 F D' U2 Fw2 Uw' B' Bw2 F' Dw' Uw B Bw2 Dw Rw' R2 F' Lw Rw2 Fw2 D L2 R2 B Lw' Fw' D2 L U' Rw' Dw2 F' U2 B D2 Uw L' Fw R' Bw L Lw' Rw
*4. *Fw L Lw2 Rw U' Fw2 L' D Fw D' Bw2 Lw Uw' Bw' F2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 L Uw' F' Uw2 Lw' U R Dw' U2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' D L2 Rw2 U' Bw Uw2 L' Rw2 R B Dw' L D' L R U' B Fw F L' R U2 Fw2 Lw2 B L2 R' Uw Bw'
*5. *Fw2 Uw2 U' Lw' R2 Dw Bw2 D' Fw F' U' B' Dw2 Lw' Bw Dw' B2 F2 L' Lw2 U' Rw Fw D U Fw Lw' Dw2 L2 Bw' Fw F2 L U' R2 U2 B2 Bw' D2 Bw Dw2 B2 D2 Uw U2 Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw U' L' Lw' Rw2 R U2 Lw' Rw' Bw' Dw' L

*6x6x6
1. *R2 2F2 U2 L 3F' F2 2R2 D2 3U 3F2 R' B 2B2 2F2 F' 2L 3F' L 2L 3U' 2R' 3F' L 3U' R2 2F' 3R' 2B2 F' 3R 2R2 2B' 2L 2U2 2R2 B' 2R 2D B D2 3U2 2U 2L 3U' 2L2 2F' D' 2U2 2L' 2B2 2F L B2 2B2 3F 2U B F 2L2 3R' 2R2 R2 2U2 2B' 2U' U 2L' 2B2 3F 2F
*2. *2D' 3R2 3F D U' F U2 L 3U2 2R2 3F L' 3F' 2D 3U' F U 2L' 2R2 3F' L2 2D2 B' R B2 2B' 3U L' 2D 2R' 2F' 3U 2U' U' L2 U2 2B2 D' U' B2 2R2 R' D B' 2B 2F 2D' L F2 2U 2L 2B' R B2 R' F' R2 F2 2U R' U 2B R' 2B' L' 2L' 3R R2 B2 2B
*3. *2D2 2U2 2B2 L D' 2D2 U F' D 3U2 2F2 3U2 2L' 3R2 R' 2B2 3F' U R2 B2 2U2 U 2F' R U 2R D2 2U 2F' L' 3R2 3F 3R2 2D2 2R' R' 2D 3U' 2B' D2 B' 3U2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L' R' 3F' 2R 3U' 2U' F2 2U2 2B U B2 F2 2D2 3U' 2U' 2L 2D' L 3R R U' B' 2B2 F2 R
*4. *2L2 3R' U2 2B 2R2 B' 2F D' 3U' B' R 3F' 2D B' 2L2 D 2B F L2 3R' D' 3U' U' 2B2 2F 3U' 2L2 2R' U2 2R2 R2 B D' 3U' U' 3F' 3R' 2B R 2B 3R2 2U2 U 2R2 R 3F' 2D2 B2 3F' 2U' U L' U B 2B2 R2 2F2 R2 3F2 R 3F2 2R' B2 F2 L' 3R' R' F2 2L' R2
*5. *L2 B 2F' 2D2 2R2 3U R 3U' 2U2 B2 U B' R' D' B' 3F2 R2 2F' D B 2L2 B 3R' 2U2 2R D' 2U 2F2 L2 R' B 2B 2F 2R' 3U2 L 2L2 3F2 L' 2F U 3R 3U2 3R2 2R2 U2 L 2F' 3R 2U B' 3F2 2R2 R' 2F2 L2 D2 2L B' 2B 2U' B2 3R' 3U' R' B 2B2 L2 3U2 B2

*7x7x7
1. *2D2 3L 2D2 2L 3R' 2F L' 3R' 2F2 2R 2D2 L2 2D' 2B2 R2 3U B 2U2 B' L 3L2 2R2 B L B D 2R U' 2L R D 2U2 3L2 D2 2B R B' D' 3L' 3B2 3L 2D' 2B D' 2B2 D' 3D' 3L 3U L 2L 3U2 B R2 U2 2R D2 U2 2B 2L2 3L2 3B2 F' 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R' 2F 3L2 3R2 2F' D2 3U 3B' 3L2 R' B2 D2 2D2 3R D U' 3L2 F' 3D' 2U 3L2 3D B 3B2 2D2 3D 2U2 2L2 3R' 3D' B2 L' 2R' R
*2. *D' 3D 3B 3U 2B2 U 3L' 2R' 2B2 2F2 F' 3R2 2R 2D2 3U U2 F2 L' 3U2 2F L' 2F2 D 3R' D2 R2 3F L' B 3B2 L B2 R 2F' 3D2 3B' F' 3U F2 3U2 F 3D 2R R' B2 F' 2U2 3R 2D2 3R' 3U' F 2U U2 2R' 2U2 U' 3R2 3U' L' 3D 3U2 U 3L 2D' 2B2 F2 2U' 3B' 3L R' 2D' 2U 3L' 2R2 3D' 2U 2F' D 2B2 2U B' L' 3B2 L2 2B' 2R' 2D2 3D' 2L' 3U 2B 3R' F' L' U L' R2 F' 2D
*3. *3F' 3L2 3B' 2U F' 3R' B' R2 3B D' 3F 2R U2 2R B' 2F' F2 2U2 2L' 3B' D' 2U' 2B' 2L' 2F F' 3R2 3F2 2L' 3B F2 3L' R2 2B2 F 2D' 3D2 2U2 3F' 3R 2R R2 3F 3U2 2L' 2U' 3F2 2F L2 2F2 3L' R2 D' 3L 3D 3L' 2U2 3L2 3U2 L2 2R2 R' 3U 2U' 3B 3F2 L' 3L' 2R' 2D' L 2R' 2D B2 2B' 3D2 L2 3L2 2F U 2L2 F2 2D 3R2 2F2 L2 2R2 2D' U2 3R 2R' 2F' 2D 3D' 3U 2U' 2B2 2R2 3D' 2F2
*4. *D' 2L2 2U 2L' F' L2 3B' 2F' 3D 3R' 3F' 2F2 2U' U2 3L R2 2B' 2R' D' 3L' F2 L' U' B' F2 D2 2U' 3B 2F2 L' F 2R' 3U' 2F2 3R 3D L 2L 3B2 3F' 3L 3B' 3U' 3F2 L U 2R 2U2 2L 3R D' 2D R 3U2 3L2 D2 U 3B' 3F 3D U 3B2 F 3U' R' U R' 2F' F' 2U 2B2 D R2 3D 3L2 2U B' 3F' 2L2 2R 3U' L B 2L2 2R D' U 2F' D 2B 3F 3D 3U 3F' 2D' 2B' 3D 3B2 3F2 3D'
*5. *B2 2B2 3F 3D' 2L' 3R B2 2L' U' F2 L' 3B2 2F' 3D2 3B 3L2 U' B 2F' F' 3R' 2B2 3B2 L2 R2 3D2 3U2 2L 3L 3U2 B2 D U2 2L2 3L' 3F' D 2L 3D2 U2 R' 2B2 U2 B2 3D 3U 3R2 F' 3R2 2F2 U' 2F2 F' R 2F2 3R2 B' D 3U' F 3U2 2U2 F 3D 3U' 2U 3R' 2U' 2B2 3L2 3R2 2R' R2 3U2 L2 3D2 3U R 2F' 2L' 3R2 D 2L F2 3U2 2F' U' 3R2 2R2 3F2 L2 2L' R D 3U2 R2 2U' 3R2 B' 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U R' F2
*2. *R' F2 U' R' U2 R' F U'
*3. *U F' U F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' L2 B F D2 U B U2 L F2 D2 F2 B R F' L2 U2 F B Rw Uw'
*2. *B D R2 F U' F' U R2 D' R' B L2 R' B' R2 B' R2 L2 U B2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *U2 B U' F2 D' U2 B L F2 R F' U' R' F' R' F U2 D' R2 F Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw Uw2 F2 U2 L Rw2 D F' Uw2 U2 B Fw D' B' L' Rw' F' D R2 D2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw D Uw' Rw B' L' Rw' R2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw F2 D Fw2 R' B'
*2. *U2 Fw' D2 Rw U Fw2 D F' L2 R U2 L' D Fw' F2 L' R Fw' L' B L' F2 Rw2 Uw U2 L' D2 B' U2 L' D2 F2 D' Uw' L' F' D Uw' R2 B'
*3. *F U2 Fw2 F D' Uw2 R D' Uw' L Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U' L Rw2 F L R' Uw2 R2 D' Uw' U' Rw' R B2 Rw2 D2 R U B' U L2 D' U' Fw2 F R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw Fw F Uw L2 Bw Uw' Lw D Uw' F' Rw2 U2 R' F L Lw Fw2 F2 Rw2 U2 B Bw2 Dw' R' U' Bw2 Fw' L Lw D' Dw B' Bw L Fw2 Rw B' Bw' Rw' F' Dw Lw B Dw F R2 F L' Lw R Fw' D' Uw' R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' R
*2. *Dw2 Uw' F2 Rw' Dw Bw' U2 Fw U Rw B2 Bw2 U' Fw Lw Rw Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 U' B Bw Fw' L' D Fw' L Rw2 R' D2 Uw' Bw Dw Uw' F' Uw Lw2 Uw2 U' B Bw L' Rw' B' Fw D B D' B' Dw U Rw2 Fw' L Bw2 L' Uw' Bw Rw2 R
*3. *B' Lw2 R' Uw Rw2 Dw Uw L2 Lw' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B Uw2 Rw' Fw Rw' R2 F2 Rw R2 F2 L2 D Lw' B Bw Rw2 F' D Uw' U' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Dw B2 Uw2 B L2 Rw2 B' Lw2 F2 L' Bw' Rw' F' L' Rw2 D U' Lw B Bw' Uw' B2 D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *B 3U2 B2 2R2 R' 3F2 3U2 2B2 3U' 2U' U2 F2 L 3R' R2 D' B2 2B 2F2 2D' F2 R D 2D' 3U' 2U 3F' F' L' 3U2 L' 2F D 2R 2D2 2R' 3F D2 2L2 3F' 2R2 2F R 2B2 F2 U' R' 2F' 2D 3F2 U' 3F' 2F' 3R B 2L B2 2F F' D2 B' 2D F 3U' L 2L' D2 F' 3R' F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3F D U2 2F' 2L2 3B2 3R2 3F' 2F 3D2 U 3B' 2F 2L 3L2 D2 3D2 U' 2L2 2U2 2F' 2L2 3U' 2L D' F' L2 2F 3R 3B U' 2L2 2U2 2L2 3D 3B' D 2L2 3R 2R2 2B2 3B L2 B U' B2 3B F2 3U' 2F 2L F' 3R' 2F' D 2D 3D U2 3B2 2L' 3D' 3R' 2R2 D2 B2 2F' 2L B' R2 2B' 3L2 2D2 3R 2R2 2U' L B2 2L 3L2 B' L B2 3L 3U2 3B2 F' L' 3L 2F' 3D' F2 D2 3D2 3U2 U2 2L2 2F' 2D 2L 2B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F2 U2 R2 F' L2 R' F B' U2 D' R D U2 B F' D U R' D' F2 R2 Fw Uw2
*2. *U' B' L' B2 L D' L F2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' U' R U R' B' Rw' Uw
*3. *R' F' B' R' D2 U2 L2 U B' D L' F2 B2 D2 U2 L B' L' U' Rw Uw2
*4. *L2 R' D2 F2 B' R2 F2 B' L F2 L B U F2 R2 L' B R' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*5. *B' U F D' U' B' F' L D' U F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' D F' B' Rw Uw'
*6. *U' L2 U B R2 L' B' F' U' F2 B' U' L' R2 D2 L' B D B2 L' F' Rw Uw
*7. *R2 L' F' U R U' D2 L2 B' F' D' R' L' D F2 R2 D' B2 R U R
*8. *R' U B2 F D L U D' R' U' R2 U2 L' D2 B' F' D U L B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*9. *U2 D2 F U2 B' U F' D B R2 F2 D' F' B2 U' B' F R' U L2 Fw Uw2
*10. *R B U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 R U2 L2 D L' R' U L' F2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw
*11. *D' B2 F D2 L' F R L2 B' F2 L' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 L F' B' L' U Fw Uw'
*12. *L R2 U R' F2 U' R' B F L' U B' F' U F U2 R2 B D L Fw' Uw2
*13. *F2 L B U' D2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 L U B D' U R2 L D2 R' U' L' Fw' Uw'
*14. *B F' D L2 R F2 D2 B' D2 B2 L' B2 L B' D B2 F2 R' U2 Rw' Uw
*15. *B R F2 U L B' F2 L' R' B' F R L B2 U B2 F' U B L Fw' Uw'
*16. *U' R' L B' L2 F2 D2 R' F L' F' B R2 U2 D' B' R U2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*17. *B F' U F' B' D U2 L' B2 F' U F' D L U' F2 L' B R' F' Uw
*18. *R' L' D U F' R2 U' R2 B' L' F2 B2 R' D U2 R' L2 B' D2 Fw' Uw
*19. *R2 D' U2 B' U' F R2 D F U' L U' D' B' F' D2 L U2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *R B L D2 U2 F' U F' U D F' U' R' U2 D2 R D2 B2 U Fw' Uw'
*21. *D2 B' L D L' D2 F2 B L U2 D' F R2 F2 D' U B2 F2 R L' Fw Uw2
*22. *R L B2 U' D' B' D L U' D2 R2 F U D2 L' R U2 R F Rw' Uw
*23. *U L2 R B2 R B2 F' L' D' U F2 D2 F U2 D2 B2 U L' F B Rw' Uw2
*24. *B D2 R B F' U R' B2 U' L R B2 R B2 F2 R' L' U2 R' F2 L2
*25. *D' F D2 U B2 D2 F' R' U' R2 L B R B R2 D' L2 D' B' L2 Fw Uw'
*26. *B' L R' D' R2 F2 U' B D F B L2 D' R B2 U' D2 B2 D R L2 Fw' Uw'
*27. *F' L2 U2 R2 U' L' R' U2 B2 L R' D' L F2 R D' R U2 F L D' Rw2 Uw'
*28. *F2 B2 R U D' R2 D2 R F' U B2 R2 U F2 U' F' B D2 F' Rw Uw2
*29. *R2 U' L F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U F L2 F' U' F2 R2 F R' B' Rw' Uw2
*30. *U2 L' B' U' D F' R D L2 B R F2 D' F U' R' U' L2 R' B D2 Fw Uw
*31. *D2 L U L' F R B' L B L U F2 D B' D R2 F' U' L D' Rw2 Uw
*32. *U' F' U' L2 F' B' D2 R2 L B F U R U2 B2 R D' F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*33. *B D' R2 F2 U' R2 D U B D U2 L U2 R U B U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 Rw Uw
*34. *R F2 U2 R' U B' L R' U2 F' R' L D2 B2 R2 B F2 L2 F' U2 Rw' Uw2
*35. *L D2 F L' R D' B2 L2 U R' U' F' U2 B2 R2 F' D' U2 B Rw Uw2
*36. *F' D2 U L' F B D2 F' U2 L B' R' L D2 R' D2 R B2 R' Fw Uw2
*37. *F B L F' U2 F B2 D2 F R2 B' L' D R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D Rw' Uw2
*38. *D2 R2 F' D' L R2 U2 R2 F U2 R' U F' R2 F U' L' B R2 B2 Rw Uw
*39. *U' L' D F2 R' B' U2 B' R' L' D2 B' L' D B D2 U2 B2 F' D Rw2 Uw
*40. *F D U' R2 B D B' D' U2 F2 U2 L' U F' D' B' R B2 U2 D Fw Uw'
*41. *L2 U B R D B2 F L' D' R2 U B2 F U2 F B' U' R F2 Rw Uw'
*42. *R L2 D2 B2 D' F' R L2 U R' F R' D L2 F' L2 F2 L F Rw Uw2
*43. *D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L' R U L2 D' B L R' B' L2 B' U D' F2 Rw' Uw
*44. *F B U D2 B' R B' F' D' R L U D2 R D2 B D' L2 D2 F' R2 Uw
*45. *F2 L' R D' R' D R' D2 L F' U2 B L' U' D R L2 D2 B2 U2 Fw Uw'
*46. *B' R' L U2 L' D2 L' B2 R F2 U L' U2 B R' D F2 U' D F' Rw Uw'
*47. *B' L' R2 F2 U' D' B' L' F U2 F' R2 D2 B U F2 L D2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw
*48. *L F' B2 U R2 L' F' R U R' D' L2 U' B R F B' D B R2 Fw' Uw'
*49. *D' B F' L F2 D2 L' U B R' F D' U R2 L U L2 U' B' Rw' Uw
*50. *R B2 U' B R U2 F D L2 B2 R' U2 D' B F' L2 B' D' U2 Fw
*51. *B L2 D L' R' D F2 D' L' B F R' B U2 B' R' D' U' B' L' Fw' Uw2
*52. *B' L' U F' D L2 U2 D' B2 U2 L' D' R' U L2 R D' U B2 L2 B2 Rw Uw'
*53. *B L' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B R L' F' B R2 U' R' D F B' D Fw Uw
*54. *U L' U2 B U2 D' R' B D B' L' B L' U2 L2 U' F' B' L' F2 Rw' Uw
*55. *R F L F2 L' R' B2 R U R' B F' U L2 U2 L2 D B' L' U' Fw Uw'
*56. *F' U2 F2 D L2 B' U F R' D2 F' B' U F' L2 U2 D' L U2 F2 B' Uw'
*57. *D F2 R U D' B' L F R L B R D B2 L2 R' D2 U' L B2 Rw2 Uw2
*58. *F R B U D F' B D L2 U B2 F2 R' F L2 U' R' L2 U R F' Rw' Uw2
*59. *B' L F' L B2 F' D2 L' U' L R2 U F R B' L' F D2 L2 D2 L' Fw Uw2
*60. *F2 R2 B F D' R2 B2 U' D B2 F2 U2 D' B2 R' F B L D U B Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' F2 L2 U2 R F L2 U L2 U2
*2. *F2 R' D2 R D2 B2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' R D U' F L' D2 U B
*3. *D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B U L' D' L2 B L' U' F' U2
*4. *L2 F2 R U' F D R2 D2 L U2 B R2 F' R2 L2 U2 B R2 F2
*5. *L2 U2 F2 U2 D L F2 U' F' B2 R' U2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 F2 L U2 L F2 L2 R' B2 R U B L' D L B' R F' D2 U
*2. *R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D' L2 B' L' F' R2 U' L F2 L'
*3. *R2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 R D2 L D2 R' F R' U' F D' L' U2 B' D' R'
*4. *B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F L' D U' B' L B2 R' B' L F'
*5. *D' L' F2 L2 U' L B' R L B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D' F2 L' U B2 D L' D R L2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 L2
*2. *D L2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 U L2 B2 R' U B R D L B' D U B'
*3. *B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' U B' D2 F' R2 U'
*4. *L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 U' F' L U R F' D2 L F' D B'
*5. *B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D L2 R2 U' B R D2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 R' D2 B R2 U' B' L R U' F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' F R' F' U' R F' R2
*3. *F2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 L' B2 R' F2 U' L F2 R2 B F R B' U'
*4. *R2 U Fw Uw' L2 B' L B2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 Rw2 D2 U Fw Rw2 B2 Rw2 D' L' U2 Fw L Rw D2 R' Uw U L' Rw2 F2 R Uw Rw D2 L' Fw' F

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' F U' F U2 F' R2 F' U'
*3. *F' D2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F' D B' D F R' D B2
*4. *F U2 L' F' D2 U2 R' Fw2 D2 L2 U2 B Uw R' D Uw' F' Uw B' Fw L' Rw' R Fw Uw R' U2 L' Fw U2 B' D Uw B D B' Uw' L Rw R'
*5. *Lw2 D Dw' U' B' Bw2 L Dw Uw2 B2 Uw Fw' F2 D B' Dw' Rw' D' B' Bw' L' Bw U L2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw Uw2 R2 U2 Lw2 Rw R2 F Lw R' B' Fw' F' U R D U2 Fw' Lw F2 D U Lw2 Rw' Fw' U' Lw' Rw' R2 D R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R U R2 F' U' F2 U' F' U'
*3. *F2 D' B' D R B2 U D' F L' F R2 U2 B R2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F'
*4. *U2 B' D' Rw2 F U L2 F2 R' Uw2 Fw F2 Uw' F' L2 B' Uw' U B2 D Rw2 U L2 D2 Uw2 U' L D' R' U2 Rw' Uw U B R' D' Uw U2 L2 U'
*5. *Bw R' U' Rw2 B Fw' F Uw2 B Fw2 Lw' Uw2 F Rw' Fw L U2 Fw F L2 F Dw2 F' R' Uw2 U B2 Lw2 Dw U2 B' F' Dw' Bw2 U R2 Uw2 Rw' B Dw Fw' D2 F2 L2 U2 Lw' R B' D' L2 Fw' Dw U B L R D' L Dw' Uw
*6. *R2 2D 2R' B 3U' U' 2R 3U' 3R' 2R 2D' 3R' R F2 2U 2B' D2 2U' U2 2F' 2L F2 2D F 3U 2L' D2 2U L' 3R2 B F2 L 2D 3R 2B' 2D B 3U2 L2 2L2 3R2 R' U' 3F' D 2D2 U2 L2 2L 2R 2F2 3R D2 3F' 2L2 2R D' B 2R D' 2D2 3U2 2U' L' 2U' F 3R2 R2 2D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 F' R2 U F R2 U F' R2
*3. *D2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 L F2 L' F2 R' U L' F R' U B' L2 R2 B U'
*4. *U' R' Fw' F2 Rw2 B' Rw' D R D2 Fw' L Fw' R B' R B2 L B' F2 D2 B Fw F2 D2 R B2 Fw' F2 U2 B L' B2 Fw R D' L' U B' L'
*5. *Lw R' B' Fw' Lw2 R B' Bw' Fw' F2 Rw F2 Uw Fw' Lw' Dw2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw' F' Uw2 F2 D B2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 R2 U2 Bw L' Bw' Dw F Rw R2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R' D Dw' Uw' U' L Dw Uw' B Dw2 Bw R' D' B2 D U' Rw D' Uw'
*6. *L 3R2 D' 2B 3F' 2F2 F' L2 R 2B' 2R' 2F L2 D' 2U2 B' 2D2 2R2 U B 2B' 2R' B D' 2D2 3U2 U' L2 B 2F 2U L' 2B U2 L' 2R2 2D2 3R' D2 3U' 2U U2 2L' 2F' 2D' 2R' 2U2 2F' 2D2 U B2 3F 2D 2U2 U' 2F2 U' B D2 2F2 2L2 2U' 2B' U' 2B' D' 3U' R 3F2 2R2
*7. *3L2 D' 3R2 2R2 U' 3B' 2L 2B' 3U U' 3R 2R 3D2 3R' 2F2 2U 3F' 3R2 U' 3B' D2 2D' 3U U 3B F 2L 2D 3U' 3L2 2R2 3B' 3F2 R' F 2L' U' R' 2D B L2 2R2 2D 2F2 3U R' 3U L 2D' 3R 3D 3F U 2L' 2U2 3B' 2F 2D' U L 2F 3D' 2R U R' 3U2 L2 2B2 3B' D2 2D L F2 D' 2D' 3L 2F' 3L B2 3B2 3D2 U2 3L' B' 3B 3F D' 3D 2U' F2 2U2 3B' U L2 R' B' 3L 2B' 3F 2F

*Clock
1. *UR2+ DR5- DL1+ UL2- U2+ R1+ D4+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R5+ D1+ L4- ALL1+ DR
*2. *UR3+ DR2+ DL1- UL1+ U2+ R6+ D5+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R2- D2+ L4- ALL2- UR
*3. *UR5- DR2- DL5- UL3- U2+ R1- D2+ L1- ALL2- y2 U6+ R1- D4- L3+ ALL2+ UR UL
*4. *UR2- DR1- DL2+ UL2- U6+ R1+ D4+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U4- R6+ D5+ L2- ALL4- UR DR
*5. *UR4+ DR2+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R3- D2- L5+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R4- D2- L2- ALL3+ UR DR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B' L U' B' L' R U' B' l b
*2. *L' R' B' R L' U' B L b' u
*3. *U R' U R' U R U R' r b u'
*4. *U' B' U R' L R L R' r' u'
*5. *L' B' L' U' L R L' B' l r b' u

*Square-1
1. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 4)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 6) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -4)
*3. *(3, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, 2) /
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R L R' B L B' R' L U B' U'
*2. *L U L' U R' L' R' L' R' B' U'
*3. *R U' R U' L' R' L' U' B' U'
*4. *R' L R' B L' U B U' L B' U'
*5. *L U' R' B' U' R B' U L B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F R' U R2 U
*3. *L2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' D R' D2 F' L R' D R U
*4. *Rw' B Rw2 B Rw D Uw2 B2 Fw' U L2 Uw' L' B2 F2 D2 Uw B' L2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw' L2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D Fw' U' Fw' U2 F' Rw' F2 Rw2 R2 F
*5. *L2 R2 Bw Lw' D Lw' R2 Bw Fw2 D2 F D B2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 L Bw' Rw D B Bw Lw2 D' U Lw2 B F' D2 Fw' L Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 L' Dw' U' Rw2 B L2 R' B Fw F U Lw2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Rw Bw R' F D' Fw' Uw B'
*OH. *L' R' B2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 L B' L' B F2 R2 D' L2 F' D
*Clock. *UR0+ DR0+ DL1- UL2+ U2- R1- D3- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R1- D1- L5- ALL0+ UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L' B' L R' B L' R L l' u
*Skewb. *U' L R L R B' L U R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -3)


----------



## Momedy (Jan 16, 2018)

How do you know if you won the gift card


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2018)

Momedy said:


> How do you know if you won the gift card


It is announced in the thread for the week when the competition is finished. Last week's will be announced in the 2018-02 thread soon - probably in the next few hours, I would guess - as soon as Mats has the results ready.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2018)

Momedy said:


> How do you know if you won the gift card


Actually I usually calculate the results in the morning (European time) and then make the gift card lottery
in the evening if there were some results missing or so. So in ten hours time .


----------



## Pteradorktyl (Jan 16, 2018)

Do you get a bigger chance of winning if you have more points?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2018)

Pteradorktyl said:


> Do you get a bigger chance of winning if you have more points?


No, we make a random draw amongst all who has competed at all any given week.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 16, 2018)

2x2 : 3.96, (3.28), 3.55, (5.54), 5.13 = 4.21
3x3 : 13.25, (11.15), 13.72, (14.41), 14.35 = 13.77
4x4 : 48.04, 48.85, 43.85, (50.95), (43.67) = 46.91
5x5 : 1:38.12, 1:38.91, 1:40.80, (1:32.05), (1:41.53) = 1:39.28
6x6 : 2:52.01, 2:55.37, (2:58.59), (2:51.31), 2:54.06 = 2:53.81
7x7 : 4:13.12, (4:16.70), 4:06.10,4:05.39, (4:00.13) = 4:08.20
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD : 2/2 (10:34.00)
OH : (45.54), 40.14, 36.63, 36.69, (32.85) = 37.82
FEET :
MTS : (49.30), (43.64), 47.74, 44.07, 48.03 = 46.61
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:16.31
2-5 Relay : 3:08.31
2-6 Relay : 5:50.88
2-7 Relay : 10:08.29
Clock : 16.03, (14.16), (17.12), 15.19, 16.54 = 15.92
Megaminx : 1:36.87, (1:42.78), (1:19.20), 1:25.60, 1:27.58 = 1:30.02
Pyraminx : 5.41, 5.01, 5.26, (4.46), (7.31) = 5.23
Square-1 : 25.36, 22.51, (20.95), 26.82, (32.06) = 24.90
Skewb : 8.95, (4.92), (10.29), 8.75, 7.94 = 8.55
Kilominx : (55.77), (31.33), 36.26, 41.32, 44.54 = 40.71
Mini Guildford : 6:37.40


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 16, 2018)

*5x5x5*: 2:33.72, 2:47.99, (2:57.64), 2:31.87, (2:16.25) = *2:37.86
7x7x7*: 7:25.65, (7:38.88), 7:33.66, (7:09.28), 7:10.30 = *7:23.20
6x6x6*: 4:50.75, (4:44.06), 4:44.77, 4:50.73, (5:15.92) = *4:48.75
Megaminx*: (3:05.77), 3:34.41, (4:28.16), 3:24.94, 3:20.31 = *3:26.55
4x4x4*: (1:45.22), 1:26.33, 1:22.11, (1:19.58), 1:38.02 = *1:28.82
3x3x3 OH*: 50.14, 1:05.29, 1:01.56, (48.49), (1:16.83) = *59.00
3x3x3*: (37.98), 37.36, 31.90, (23.51), 25.39 = *31.55*


----------



## Lili Martin (Jan 17, 2018)

2x2 : 7.52, (3.52), 6.31,15.72, (16.21) = 9.85
3x3 : 34.28, (36.36), (32.93),34.01, 33.16 = 33.82
4x4 : 2:28.16, 2:26.96, 1:52.58, (2:33.35), (1:41.02) = 2:15.90
5x5 : (3:24.81), 3:48.57, (3:51.69), 3:40.29, 3:45.60 = 3:44.82
6x6 : 7:01.01, 7:41.67, (7:42.49), (6:29.23), 7:08.18 = 7:16.96
7x7 : 11:06.28, (12:18.13),11:23.15, (10:21.47), 10:26.01 = 10:58.48
2-4 Relay : 2:59.31
2-5 Relay : 7:00.74
OH : (1:55.15), 1:52.22, 1:36.75, (1:35.79), 1:44.30 = 1:44.42
Skewb : (21.44), 19.30, 17.33, 18.67, (13.39) = 18.43


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jan 21, 2018)

3x3 : 17.88, 17.93, 21.49, 18.34, 19.40 = 18.56
3x3OH : 57.01, 51.30, 1:01.62, 58.80, 52.31 = 56.04


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 21, 2018)

3x3: 25.54
26.244
21.972
(21.206)
28.418
(30.187)

Square-1: 17.00 
(14.852)
18.125
16.463
(22.387)
16.429

Megaminx: 03:21.32
03:05.25
(02:49.44)
03:41.73
03:16.99
(03:46.85)


----------



## Lumej (Jan 21, 2018)

2x2: 13.26, (16.88), (10.70), 13.81, 10.73 = 12.60
3x3: 23.56, 22.85, (25.24), 24.44, (22.27) = 23.62
4x4: (2:08.41), 2:17.94, 2:12.63, 2:09.31, (2:19.44)= 2:13.29
5x5: DNF, 3:53.38, (3:25.13), 4:14.40, 4:17.65 = 4:08.48
234: 2:59.53
3x3oh: 54.05, 1:04.33, 1:14.89, 57.26, 1:05,96 = 1:02.52
2x2bld: 3:07.08, 2:32.31, 2:24.62 = 2:24.62
pyraminx: (23.75), 16.96, (15.69), 23.44, 19.15 = 19.85


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 21, 2018)

Multibld 9/13 in 1:08.39. Not sure how many cubes I had at the hour time limit but will edit it in here later after I review the footage.
EDIT: Looked at footage and it looks like I had 3/9 at 1:00.00  I had done execution for 5 cubes and I dnfed 2 of them


----------



## mazh (Jan 21, 2018)

FMC：24 


Spoiler: solution



NISS
B' U B' U B //222
L //EO
B D2 B' D //block
F' D2 F D' //block
F' U' F' U B2 F' D' F' D B2 //ALL


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jan 22, 2018)

3x3: 9.12, 10.38, 15.19, 10.69, 7.40 = 10.06
4x4: 40.14, 37.52, 41.34, 38.31, 46.91 = 39.93
Square-1: 13.66, 11.31, 11.48, 12.51, 13.05 = 12.35
Skewb: 5.60, 3.85, 7.48, 5.19, 3.49 = 4.88


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jan 22, 2018)

*3x3x3: *24:31, 24:88, (29.34), 27.94, (23:82) = *25.71*


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 23, 2018)

I just finished a 19/19 MBLD in 49:02. Didn’t have a chance to enter it on the website.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> I just finished a 19/19 MBLD in 49:02. Didn’t have a chance to enter it on the website.


No worries - entering it here counts; we'll eventually move it over to the website. And congratulations!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 23, 2018)

Just curious, are there a limited number of cubicle gift cards, or is it $15 per week, indefinitely, as long as these comps are a thing?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Just curious, are there a limited number of cubicle gift cards, or is it $15 per week, indefinitely, as long as these comps are a thing?


I think they only promise them for some set amount of weeks, and then when that runs out, they may or may not choose to renew the arrangement. Fortunately, considering the increased participation and traffic here, I'd think it's becoming more and more beneficial to them, so I'm hoping they might continue this offer for quite some time to come.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2018)

Petri Krzywacki said:


> *3x3x3: *24:31, 24:88, (29.34), 27.94, (23:82) = *25.71*


Please be careful with your :-s. Here the result program thinks you take 24 minutes to solve .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2018)

OK, results for week 3: congratulations to the super cuber, thwcubingwizard andTheDubDubJr!
Close contest for those three !

*2x2x2*(141)

 1.13 applezfall
 1.35 MattheoDW
 1.43 TheDubDubJr
 1.69 Arnav Arora
 1.76 leomannen
 1.82 lejitcuber
 1.87 Aryan
 1.99 DhruvA
 2.33 thejerber44
 2.37 thecubingwizard
 2.41 asacuber
 2.51 the super cuber
 2.53 Federico Da Fonseca
 2.53 ExultantCarn
 2.53 G2013
 2.61 Jscuber
 2.64 SparkSpeed
 2.65 asiahyoo1997
 2.70 Mcuber5
 2.72 Ethan Horspool
 2.82 mihnea3000
 2.85 AidanNoogie
 2.87 cuberkid10
 2.89 Competition Cuber
 2.91 typo56
 3.04 therubikscombo
 3.14 speedcuber71
 3.29 tdm
 3.30 Marcus Siu
 3.30 RobinCube
 3.30 sigalig
 3.37 OJ Cubing
 3.40 DaniëlKassab1
 3.41 papasmurf
 3.46 ichcubegern
 3.47 [email protected]
 3.49 The Pocket Cuber
 3.61 Jonsa87
 3.62 a3533
 3.73 Corner Twist Cubing
 3.79 2017LAMB06
 3.83 Ianwubby
 3.83 Shadowjockey
 3.84 DGCubes
 3.84 GarethBert11
 3.85 TSTwist
 3.89 E-Cuber
 3.90 Kit Clement
 3.90 Keenan Johnson
 3.93 ARandomCuber
 3.94 sqAree
 3.97 MartinN13
 3.98 Moonwink Cuber
 3.98 leudcfa
 4.01 acchyutjolly26
 4.04 CornerCutter
 4.13 DCG
 4.16 marcobelotti
 4.17 joey
 4.20 Algy Cuber
 4.21 bacyril
 4.33 Ami4747
 4.43 Killernerd24
 4.44 Jami Viljanen
 4.48 Konrad Henry
 4.49 weatherman223
 4.54 Josh5271
 4.56 LostGent
 4.56 Rubiksdude4144
 4.60 SpartanSailor
 4.61 MCuber
 4.65 FaLoL
 4.66 Bogdan
 4.67 obelisk477
 4.68 buzzteam4
 4.81 whatshisbucket
 4.85 tkern
 4.94 NolanDoes2x2
 4.96 Oatch
 4.98 PotatoesAreUs
 5.01 Russell Bilinski
 5.02 typeman5
 5.32 TasseRasse
 5.34 Kenneth Svendson
 5.36 sam596
 5.38 sloshycomic123
 5.43 TipsterTrickster
 5.46 xyzzy
 5.46 PyraMaster
 5.53 Zachie Chan
 5.55 Ali161102
 5.58 motionglitch
 5.60 seth0420
 5.72 d.antaw
 5.75 Sue Doenim
 5.76 CubeStack_Official
 5.76 The Blockhead
 5.80 puppycuber18
 5.83 Lewis
 5.92 Mackenzie Dy
 5.95 theos
 5.95 Selkie
 6.22 NathanaelCubes
 6.24 kingb1rd
 6.28 Pteradorktyl
 6.29 WillyTheWizard
 6.31 Mike Hughey
 6.37 Undefined7
 6.37 tj.k8386
 6.39 Agguzi
 6.49 CubingRF
 6.71 CM Cubes
 6.87 Aerospry
 6.91 BJTheUnknown
 6.93 Momedy
 7.11 Irfzwan
 7.26 cytokid101
 7.30 Pangit
 7.34 obatake
 7.49 Alex Benham
 7.65 Bubbagrub
 7.89 Lili Martin
 7.98 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.24 Alea
 8.33 Glomnipotent
 8.64 DatFatCat137
 8.78 speedcube.insta
 8.97 Echidnias
 9.02 arbivara
 10.68 FireCuber
 11.16 Jacck
 11.45 GTregay
 11.85 dnguyen2204
 11.98 Ecuasamurai
 12.44 Justin Miner
 12.60 Lumej
 13.07 Not AAron
 13.25 MatsBergsten
 13.86 KylerWoods
 38.51 quirkster
 DNF DumplingMaster
*3x3x3 *(156)

 7.34 asiahyoo1997
 7.47 Aryan
 7.67 lejitcuber
 7.74 Arnav Arora
 8.34 Ethan Horspool
 8.93 speedcuber71
 9.04 therubikscombo
 9.24 thecubingwizard
 9.31 the super cuber
 9.31 cuberkid10
 9.49 ichcubegern
 9.52 mihnea3000
 9.92 MattheoDW
 10.06 DGraciaRubik
 10.58 DGCubes
 10.59 Competition Cuber
 10.65 TheDubDubJr
 10.70 joey
 10.75 Shadowjockey
 10.84 AidanNoogie
 10.87 Federico Da Fonseca
 11.08 thejerber44
 11.10 DCG
 11.17 tdm
 11.42 GenTheThief
 11.42 DhruvA
 11.82 G2013
 11.83 Ordway Persyn
 11.86 FaLoL
 11.90 obelisk477
 11.93 marcobelotti
 12.05 typeman5
 12.12 sigalig
 12.16 Jscuber
 12.23 asacuber
 12.29 typo56
 12.42 ExultantCarn
 12.46 2017LAMB06
 12.48 Marcus Siu
 12.63 Mcuber5
 12.65 acchyutjolly26
 12.72 Keroma12
 12.74 sam596
 12.79 DaniëlKassab1
 12.81 uesyuu
 12.81 papasmurf
 12.84 Keenan Johnson
 12.88 applezfall
 13.04 Killernerd24
 13.04 Ianwubby
 13.06 ARandomCuber
 13.28 Mackenzie Dy
 13.37 Glomnipotent
 13.52 Jonsa87
 13.53 Agguzi
 13.53 Hargun02
 13.69 TSTwist
 13.77 bacyril
 13.86 SparkSpeed
 14.03 E-Cuber
 14.10 CornerCutter
 14.30 Ami4747
 14.33 Josh5271
 14.45 OJ Cubing
 14.59 sqAree
 14.60 Aerospry
 14.68 CubeStack_Official
 14.68 Selkie
 14.70 TasseRasse
 14.84 GarethBert11
 14.88 leomannen
 15.24 Kit Clement
 15.55 LostGent
 15.70 MCuber
 15.86 xyzzy
 15.95 a3533
 15.96 RobinCube
 16.15 DumplingMaster
 16.28 kingb1rd
 16.32 Bogdan
 16.41 Oatch
 16.54 Moonwink Cuber
 16.62 buzzteam4
 16.85 Zachie Chan
 16.89 Jami Viljanen
 16.95 Kenneth Svendson
 17.08 motionglitch
 17.44 PotatoesAreUs
 17.65 speedcube.insta
 17.77 Alea
 17.78 The Blockhead
 17.93 weatherman223
 18.44 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.44 Rubiksdude4144
 18.56 leudcfa
 18.56 Aaditya Sikder
 18.73 whatshisbucket
 18.78 [email protected]
 19.05 tkern
 19.30 cytokid101
 19.31 obatake
 19.38 xbrandationx
 19.39 kilwap147
 19.82 Mike Hughey
 20.62 Ali161102
 20.67 NathanaelCubes
 20.79 KylerWoods
 20.88 Konrad Henry
 21.00 Russell Bilinski
 21.01 seth0420
 21.22 NolanDoes2x2
 21.23 Mikael weiss
 21.50 Algy Cuber
 21.56 FIREFOX229
 21.60 BJTheUnknown
 21.76 Pangit
 22.46 Pteradorktyl
 22.62 Sue Doenim
 22.63 TipsterTrickster
 22.82 ultimatecube
 23.62 Lumej
 23.77 Woodman567
 23.77 MartinN13
 24.24 RyuKagamine
 24.55 xander3
 24.85 Lewis
 25.02 abhashrajbhandari
 25.03 CubingRF
 25.03 Justin Miner
 25.29 SpartanSailor
 25.48 theos
 25.54 Thom S.
 25.71 Petri Krzywacki
 25.73 DatFatCat137
 25.74 Itsmethebee
 26.44 Bubbagrub
 26.67 GTregay
 26.87 Momedy
 27.72 CM Cubes
 27.94 Luke Messer
 28.28 kumato
 28.76 puppycuber18
 30.20 arbivara
 30.61 Jacck
 31.55 One Wheel
 31.62 Not AAron
 32.66 Ecuasamurai
 33.03 WillyTheWizard
 33.75 Lili Martin
 34.78 MatsBergsten
 35.55 tj.k8386
 37.33 dnguyen2204
 37.55 sloshycomic123
 37.90 Alex Benham
 42.08 Bronku
 1:02.74 quirkster
*4x4x4*(114)

 30.95 asiahyoo1997
 31.12 cuberkid10
 32.15 Arnav Arora
 32.52 Aryan
 32.88 lejitcuber
 38.25 thecubingwizard
 38.82 the super cuber
 39.42 G2013
 39.93 DGraciaRubik
 40.10 speedcuber71
 40.58 TheDubDubJr
 40.75 mihnea3000
 40.85 joey
 41.14 Shadowjockey
 41.33 Ethan Horspool
 41.68 ichcubegern
 41.74 MattheoDW
 43.05 Federico Da Fonseca
 43.58 AidanNoogie
 44.06 FaLoL
 45.89 typo56
 45.93 DGCubes
 46.06 DaniëlKassab1
 46.91 bacyril
 47.63 Competition Cuber
 47.94 TSTwist
 48.12 tdm
 49.78 DhruvA
 50.14 sigalig
 50.29 Killernerd24
 50.95 thejerber44
 51.41 Ami4747
 51.95 asacuber
 52.38 Mcuber5
 52.69 Ianwubby
 53.18 acchyutjolly26
 54.33 DCG
 54.53 GarethBert11
 54.61 Marcus Siu
 54.79 papasmurf
 55.18 Kit Clement
 55.55 leomannen
 55.62 xyzzy
 55.90 MCuber
 56.46 therubikscombo
 56.74 RCTACameron
 57.23 Jscuber
 58.24 typeman5
 58.62 OJ Cubing
 58.72 Keenan Johnson
 58.80 buzzteam4
 59.12 obelisk477
 59.81 2017LAMB06
 1:00.86 marcobelotti
 1:01.46 sqAree
 1:01.76 Kenneth Svendson
 1:02.66 SparkSpeed
 1:03.83 Selkie
 1:03.98 Josh5271
 1:04.53 TasseRasse
 1:04.74 Glomnipotent
 1:04.78 PotatoesAreUs
 1:05.19 applezfall
 1:05.30 ARandomCuber
 1:05.42 sam596
 1:10.25 The Blockhead
 1:13.81 Alea
 1:14.92 E-Cuber
 1:15.70 Bogdan
 1:16.07 leudcfa
 1:23.01 CubeStack_Official
 1:23.69 motionglitch
 1:25.18 Bubbagrub
 1:25.21 weatherman223
 1:27.11 Konrad Henry
 1:27.80 kingb1rd
 1:27.84 kilwap147
 1:28.36 tkern
 1:28.82 One Wheel
 1:30.76 cytokid101
 1:33.64 Algy Cuber
 1:34.12 SpartanSailor
 1:34.15 Jami Viljanen
 1:36.96 BJTheUnknown
 1:37.40 a3533
 1:39.75 Lewis
 1:41.34 theos
 1:41.50 Mike Hughey
 1:42.95 Oatch
 1:43.36 DumplingMaster
 1:53.03 Rubiksdude4144
 1:53.04 KylerWoods
 1:56.92 Itsmethebee
 1:58.14 Pteradorktyl
 1:58.19 GTregay
 1:58.89 Jacck
 2:01.80 Momedy
 2:03.40 Zachie Chan
 2:04.69 speedcube.insta
 2:10.34 MatsBergsten
 2:11.39 CM Cubes
 2:13.29 Lumej
 2:14.77 Ali161102
 2:15.90 Lili Martin
 2:19.32 DatFatCat137
 2:19.58 NolanDoes2x2
 2:19.95 kumato
 4:22.19 arbivara
 4:28.47 dnguyen2204
 5:48.48 tj.k8386
 DNF puppycuber18
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Agguzi
*5x5x5*(75)

 53.63 asiahyoo1997
 58.92 lejitcuber
 1:05.65 cuberkid10
 1:09.39 Aryan
 1:11.08 the super cuber
 1:11.19 TheDubDubJr
 1:11.49 Arnav Arora
 1:13.59 thecubingwizard
 1:16.50 FaLoL
 1:17.32 G2013
 1:18.17 Shadowjockey
 1:18.19 ichcubegern
 1:18.83 speedcuber71
 1:20.12 Keroma12
 1:26.97 DGCubes
 1:30.41 joey
 1:31.93 acchyutjolly26
 1:34.57 Competition Cuber
 1:35.21 DhruvA
 1:35.21 Ordway Persyn
 1:35.42 AidanNoogie
 1:36.85 sigalig
 1:37.01 Ami4747
 1:37.43 MattheoDW
 1:39.28 bacyril
 1:40.66 brunofclima
 1:42.97 typo56
 1:45.35 xyzzy
 1:45.45 Ianwubby
 1:47.75 Mcuber5
 1:48.11 Marcus Siu
 1:51.51 tdm
 1:51.74 Glomnipotent
 1:51.76 papasmurf
 1:53.20 Selkie
 1:54.47 RCTACameron
 1:56.84 Kit Clement
 1:57.73 therubikscombo
 1:59.40 OJ Cubing
 2:00.51 applezfall
 2:01.80 obelisk477
 2:02.10 marcobelotti
 2:04.19 Kenneth Svendson
 2:04.60 Alea
 2:09.17 sqAree
 2:09.76 buzzteam4
 2:11.00 Corner Twist Cubing
 2:11.18 PotatoesAreUs
 2:11.53 MCuber
 2:11.68 Bogdan
 2:13.12 2017LAMB06
 2:19.90 SparkSpeed
 2:22.40 The Blockhead
 2:31.98 Mike Hughey
 2:37.86 One Wheel
 2:39.08 leudcfa
 2:39.69 Lewis
 2:43.11 tkern
 2:43.99 Jami Viljanen
 2:46.42 theos
 2:48.64 KylerWoods
 2:56.35 Jacck
 3:11.09 motionglitch
 3:14.97 Mikael weiss
 3:22.09 Rubiksdude4144
 3:27.33 Algy Cuber
 3:34.64 cytokid101
 3:38.68 kingb1rd
 3:44.82 Lili Martin
 3:45.13 MatsBergsten
 3:50.45 GTregay
 3:56.55 weatherman223
 4:08.48 Lumej
 4:55.17 DatFatCat137
 DNF TasseRasse
*6x6x6*(41)

 1:49.57 asiahyoo1997
 2:03.87 lejitcuber
 2:15.79 TheDubDubJr
 2:18.54 Shadowjockey
 2:21.02 thecubingwizard
 2:23.55 Aryan
 2:23.86 cuberkid10
 2:24.32 the super cuber
 2:27.88 FaLoL
 2:31.91 ichcubegern
 2:37.28 uesyuu
 2:53.81 bacyril
 2:57.61 turtwig
 3:04.10 AidanNoogie
 3:06.99 xyzzy
 3:12.79 sigalig
 3:18.43 acchyutjolly26
 3:20.84 MattheoDW
 3:26.01 DGCubes
 3:28.38 typo56
 3:33.33 Ianwubby
 3:35.42 Marcus Siu
 3:44.91 Selkie
 3:53.94 Mcuber5
 3:58.14 PotatoesAreUs
 4:11.32 The Blockhead
 4:12.03 therubikscombo
 4:22.32 buzzteam4
 4:24.60 papasmurf
 4:32.32 sqAree
 4:40.47 Kenneth Svendson
 4:46.17 Bogdan
 4:48.75 One Wheel
 4:51.54 Alea
 4:56.64 Mike Hughey
 5:34.60 tkern
 6:50.06 Sue Doenim
 7:00.52 MatsBergsten
 7:16.95 Lili Martin
 8:32.70 DatFatCat137
 DNF speedcuber71
*7x7x7*(38)

 2:59.56 lejitcuber
 3:02.47 TheDubDubJr
 3:28.55 Shadowjockey
 3:33.64 FaLoL
 3:41.68 the super cuber
 3:44.46 ichcubegern
 3:50.92 Aryan
 3:54.30 TSTwist
 4:05.16 thecubingwizard
 4:09.14 bacyril
 4:30.69 xyzzy
 4:33.98 sigalig
 4:44.27 AidanNoogie
 4:57.71 DhruvA
 5:03.26 typo56
 5:15.59 Ianwubby
 5:18.92 DGCubes
 5:39.00 Selkie
 5:57.67 The Blockhead
 6:06.53 buzzteam4
 6:15.37 Marcus Siu
 6:31.97 Alea
 6:51.20 PotatoesAreUs
 6:53.68 Mcuber5
 6:57.02 RyuKagamine
 6:58.35 therubikscombo
 7:11.04 Bogdan
 7:19.00 RCTACameron
 7:23.20 One Wheel
 7:41.95 sqAree
 7:42.82 tkern
 7:55.71 Mike Hughey
 8:07.28 Jacck
 9:50.10 Itsmethebee
 9:56.71 GTregay
10:50.26 Lili Martin
11:46.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF cytokid101
*3x3 one handed*(104)

 13.32 Arnav Arora
 13.73 asiahyoo1997
 14.44 Aryan
 14.84 tdm
 15.10 uesyuu
 15.53 ichcubegern
 15.68 mihnea3000
 16.25 lejitcuber
 16.39 thecubingwizard
 16.48 TheDubDubJr
 16.52 the super cuber
 16.75 asacuber
 17.34 cuberkid10
 18.07 Mcuber5
 18.90 Jscuber
 19.03 therubikscombo
 20.43 Shadowjockey
 20.56 DhruvA
 21.07 typo56
 21.44 sqAree
 21.46 Hargun02
 21.51 typeman5
 21.76 Federico Da Fonseca
 22.08 sigalig
 22.11 RCTACameron
 22.20 thejerber44
 22.23 MattheoDW
 22.57 a3533
 22.69 AidanNoogie
 22.84 papasmurf
 23.01 Glomnipotent
 23.13 2017LAMB06
 23.16 TSTwist
 23.49 DCG
 24.45 DGCubes
 24.61 ARandomCuber
 24.87 Ianwubby
 24.98 Kit Clement
 25.03 FaLoL
 25.33 Keroma12
 25.45 Ami4747
 26.10 applezfall
 26.41 xyzzy
 26.47 acchyutjolly26
 26.65 Alea
 27.04 speedcuber71
 27.54 leomannen
 28.83 G2013
 30.11 SparkSpeed
 30.93 marcobelotti
 30.96 Bogdan
 30.98 TasseRasse
 31.52 Keenan Johnson
 32.51 OJ Cubing
 32.54 Marcus Siu
 32.76 Kenneth Svendson
 33.14 Oatch
 33.44 Aerospry
 35.44 CornerCutter
 35.97 T1_M0
 36.12 buzzteam4
 36.14 MCuber
 37.07 Josh5271
 37.77 Selkie
 37.82 bacyril
 38.03 Algy Cuber
 38.87 PotatoesAreUs
 39.25 Sue Doenim
 39.87 leudcfa
 40.05 [email protected]
 40.52 GarethBert11
 41.10 The Blockhead
 41.60 CubeStack_Official
 42.55 DumplingMaster
 42.77 RyuKagamine
 43.08 BJTheUnknown
 43.78 Mackenzie Dy
 45.20 Bubbagrub
 45.58 weatherman223
 46.39 Rubiksdude4144
 47.99 speedcube.insta
 47.99 KylerWoods
 48.23 Mike Hughey
 49.89 Jami Viljanen
 50.78 kilwap147
 53.04 NolanDoes2x2
 56.04 Aaditya Sikder
 57.76 Ali161102
 57.89 Jacck
 59.00 One Wheel
 1:02.20 Lumej
 1:02.30 Zachie Chan
 1:08.28 tj.k8386
 1:10.86 CubingRF
 1:15.21 Ecuasamurai
 1:21.88 Alex Benham
 1:25.26 WillyTheWizard
 1:25.72 DatFatCat137
 1:27.35 kumato
 1:30.19 SpartanSailor
 1:44.42 Lili Martin
 2:20.91 quirkster
 4:54.43 MatsBergsten
 DNF dnguyen2204
*3x3 with feet*(16)

 39.90 DhruvA
 45.64 DGCubes
 1:08.99 Bubbagrub
 1:09.10 asiahyoo1997
 1:21.89 therubikscombo
 1:32.40 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.84 T1_M0
 1:58.99 typo56
 2:03.33 Shadowjockey
 2:03.67 sigalig
 2:07.65 RyuKagamine
 2:12.24 ichcubegern
 2:33.98 Mike Hughey
 3:01.86 The Blockhead
19:47.90 Jami Viljanen
 DNF Zachie Chan
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(63)

 1.22 Jscuber
 2.71 MattheoDW
 3.36 Competition Cuber
 3.52 applezfall
 4.36 Irfzwan
 4.37 thecubingwizard
 4.37 therubikscombo
 4.50 lejitcuber
 4.71 DhruvA
 4.92 [email protected]
 5.25 asiahyoo1997
 6.61 asacuber
 7.12 Arnav Arora
 7.14 TheDubDubJr
 7.17 CubingRF
 7.21 Aryan
 7.47 The Pocket Cuber
 8.58 leomannen
 10.22 BJTheUnknown
 13.12 ichcubegern
 13.63 sigalig
 14.31 G2013
 14.92 speedcuber71
 15.92 the super cuber
 17.37 OJ Cubing
 17.87 Mike Hughey
 18.32 RobinCube
 19.26 xyzzy
 19.73 thejerber44
 20.00 Killernerd24
 20.23 MatsBergsten
 23.41 DGCubes
 23.61 MartinN13
 25.64 acchyutjolly26
 26.58 Sue Doenim
 27.76 typo56
 30.43 Kit Clement
 32.07 Shadowjockey
 32.26 AidanNoogie
 34.89 tj.k8386
 34.92 marcobelotti
 37.27 FaLoL
 37.96 Bubbagrub
 39.00 sqAree
 42.43 Oatch
 44.48 2017LAMB06
 47.99 Jacck
 48.34 SpartanSailor
 48.79 Jami Viljanen
 55.38 papasmurf
 56.87 whatshisbucket
 59.70 Bogdan
 1:09.89 Alex Benham
 1:15.67 Rubiksdude4144
 1:20.74 buzzteam4
 1:25.26 PotatoesAreUs
 2:24.62 Lumej
 2:30.38 MCuber
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF CornerCutter
 DNF WillyTheWizard
 DNF TasseRasse
 DNF Mcuber5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(40)

 25.75 G2013
 29.82 the super cuber
 29.85 sigalig
 44.76 Killernerd24
 50.70 OJ Cubing
 1:10.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:10.87 obatake
 1:14.09 typo56
 1:16.80 MatsBergsten
 1:17.85 acchyutjolly26
 1:17.87 Keenan Johnson
 1:20.75 thecubingwizard
 1:35.78 Kit Clement
 1:39.61 Mike Hughey
 1:48.78 ichcubegern
 1:57.20 Mcuber5
 2:03.40 sqAree
 2:04.88 FaLoL
 2:07.39 DhruvA
 2:17.80 papasmurf
 2:25.25 Shadowjockey
 2:46.19 therubikscombo
 3:05.56 RCTACameron
 3:14.92 Oatch
 3:23.59 asiahyoo1997
 3:32.05 Bogdan
 3:45.52 Jacck
 4:07.34 PotatoesAreUs
 4:22.68 RyuKagamine
 7:25.71 SpartanSailor
13:55.40 Aryan
 DNF xyzzy
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF applezfall
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Bubbagrub
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(14)

 3:26.47 the super cuber
 3:28.71 sigalig
 5:42.61 MatsBergsten
 6:22.86 T1_M0
 6:34.99 Mike Hughey
 7:52.16 Kit Clement
 8:37.69 typo56
11:44.16 Jacck
19:32.62 therubikscombo
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF G2013
 DNF sam596
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:33.81 sigalig
12:00.18 MatsBergsten
13:11.15 Mike Hughey
25:35.94 typo56
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Jacck
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

26:54.33 MatsBergsten
38:13.31 Jacck
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

40:01.60 Mike Hughey
 DNF YY
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(21)

41/48 (59:50)  the super cuber
31/40 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
19/19 (49:02)  Killernerd24
12/13 (56:39)  Carterk
28/46 (60:00)  sigalig
12/17 (51:17)  T1_M0
11/15 (52:14)  Deri Nata Wijaya
7/10 (41:55)  Mike Hughey
3/3 (15:52)  Jacck
2/2 ( 1:23)  G2013
2/2 (10:34)  bacyril
2/2 (12:44)  Bogdan
2/2 (19:54)  DhruvA
3/4 (37:51)  therubikscombo
2/3 ( 9:26)  typo56
3/13 (60:00)  Underwatercuber
 DNF MCuber
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(44)

 37.21 the super cuber
 40.61 thecubingwizard
 40.63 OJ Cubing
 43.05 G2013
 43.33 speedcuber71
 46.61 bacyril
 48.07 TheDubDubJr
 52.16 DGCubes
 55.14 tdm
 55.29 therubikscombo
 56.51 MattheoDW
 1:03.25 ichcubegern
 1:04.43 Bogdan
 1:06.13 xyzzy
 1:11.33 Kit Clement
 1:12.06 Ami4747
 1:14.29 Josh5271
 1:18.28 Mike Hughey
 1:18.98 FaLoL
 1:36.22 DhruvA
 1:36.79 The Blockhead
 1:42.57 Ianwubby
 1:50.07 Jacck
 1:51.22 papasmurf
 1:57.28 Shadowjockey
 1:59.89 Competition Cuber
 2:05.16 Rubiksdude4144
 2:08.13 MCuber
 2:41.21 typo56
 2:48.96 tj.k8386
 3:00.28 speedcube.insta
 3:05.28 Jami Viljanen
 3:20.82 Pteradorktyl
 3:58.12 DatFatCat137
 5:50.51 SpartanSailor
 DNF RobinCube
 DNF Zachie Chan
 DNF DCG
 DNF Federico Da Fonseca
 DNF PotatoesAreUs
 DNF pinser
 DNF sigalig
 DNF GarethBert11
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(85)

 41.88 cuberkid10
 43.86 asiahyoo1997
 44.12 Arnav Arora
 44.23 Aryan
 46.80 lejitcuber
 50.13 TheDubDubJr
 50.62 thecubingwizard
 51.99 tdm
 53.78 ichcubegern
 55.75 speedcuber71
 58.09 DGCubes
 59.64 MattheoDW
 1:00.12 G2013
 1:01.73 the super cuber
 1:01.81 typo56
 1:01.97 FaLoL
 1:03.71 mihnea3000
 1:04.27 Ami4747
 1:04.56 Competition Cuber
 1:05.38 Shadowjockey
 1:06.08 sigalig
 1:08.02 DhruvA
 1:10.62 DCG
 1:10.86 papasmurf
 1:11.07 thejerber44
 1:13.16 marcobelotti
 1:13.79 AidanNoogie
 1:14.17 asacuber
 1:14.31 OJ Cubing
 1:14.97 Marcus Siu
 1:15.47 acchyutjolly26
 1:15.68 GarethBert11
 1:15.71 Kit Clement
 1:16.31 bacyril
 1:17.50 therubikscombo
 1:18.42 2017LAMB06
 1:18.62 Mcuber5
 1:18.64 ARandomCuber
 1:18.73 MCuber
 1:22.58 CornerCutter
 1:23.16 xyzzy
 1:24.58 applezfall
 1:26.86 sqAree
 1:27.11 Selkie
 1:27.48 PotatoesAreUs
 1:27.98 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.07 SparkSpeed
 1:29.72 Ianwubby
 1:31.07 obelisk477
 1:32.27 leudcfa
 1:35.01 TasseRasse
 1:35.35 Glomnipotent
 1:37.69 Josh5271
 1:38.12 buzzteam4
 1:39.22 weatherman223
 1:40.74 The Blockhead
 1:46.98 CubeStack_Official
 1:50.20 cytokid101
 1:50.30 Bogdan
 1:56.12 motionglitch
 2:00.81 Alea
 2:02.82 Jami Viljanen
 2:08.49 tkern
 2:08.95 DumplingMaster
 2:10.18 Rubiksdude4144
 2:11.28 Lewis
 2:12.32 Mike Hughey
 2:12.92 Zachie Chan
 2:13.58 theos
 2:18.54 SpartanSailor
 2:22.27 Oatch
 2:31.68 Jacck
 2:34.15 KylerWoods
 2:36.35 MatsBergsten
 2:58.81 DatFatCat137
 2:59.31 Lili Martin
 2:59.53 Lumej
 3:04.71 CM Cubes
 3:06.90 Ali161102
 3:17.18 Alex Benham
 3:23.13 NolanDoes2x2
 3:26.46 WillyTheWizard
 4:02.35 GTregay
 4:12.97 tj.k8386
 4:14.51 dnguyen2204
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(55)

 1:46.01 asiahyoo1997
 1:48.50 lejitcuber
 1:55.08 Aryan
 2:00.54 cuberkid10
 2:02.83 FaLoL
 2:04.37 thecubingwizard
 2:12.36 TheDubDubJr
 2:15.75 ichcubegern
 2:21.12 Competition Cuber
 2:22.00 the super cuber
 2:27.99 Shadowjockey
 2:30.69 G2013
 2:31.71 sigalig
 2:41.49 DGCubes
 2:41.69 speedcuber71
 2:51.01 Marcus Siu
 2:51.07 AidanNoogie
 2:54.01 acchyutjolly26
 2:54.62 DhruvA
 3:05.36 xyzzy
 3:08.31 bacyril
 3:10.66 Ianwubby
 3:11.24 Selkie
 3:12.48 OJ Cubing
 3:16.20 PotatoesAreUs
 3:17.39 therubikscombo
 3:19.09 Kit Clement
 3:22.08 obelisk477
 3:26.49 typo56
 3:26.87 Kenneth Svendson
 3:31.43 Glomnipotent
 3:37.93 The Blockhead
 3:39.73 sqAree
 3:43.67 ARandomCuber
 3:45.40 buzzteam4
 3:47.17 2017LAMB06
 3:51.25 Bogdan
 3:55.95 Alea
 3:57.09 SparkSpeed
 3:59.41 MCuber
 4:43.78 tkern
 4:46.09 Mike Hughey
 4:54.90 Lewis
 5:01.07 leudcfa
 5:33.12 theos
 5:34.03 KylerWoods
 5:46.38 weatherman223
 6:08.95 cytokid101
 6:14.39 Jacck
 6:16.83 MatsBergsten
 6:55.83 Ali161102
 7:00.74 Lili Martin
 7:39.36 GTregay
 8:00.16 Alex Benham
 9:19.37 NolanDoes2x2
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(28)

 3:53.70 lejitcuber
 3:57.38 Aryan
 4:27.77 thecubingwizard
 4:37.43 TheDubDubJr
 4:39.42 cuberkid10
 4:51.56 ichcubegern
 4:53.33 FaLoL
 5:11.68 the super cuber
 5:13.71 Shadowjockey
 5:39.22 sigalig
 5:49.11 DGCubes
 5:50.88 bacyril
 6:03.69 Ianwubby
 7:13.77 therubikscombo
 7:18.06 DhruvA
 7:22.66 Kenneth Svendson
 7:25.65 The Blockhead
 7:34.88 Selkie
 7:46.51 PotatoesAreUs
 8:17.86 OJ Cubing
 8:34.40 sqAree
 8:34.54 MCuber
 8:37.02 Bogdan
 9:25.64 tkern
 9:50.54 Mike Hughey
14:02.93 MatsBergsten
 DNF xyzzy
 DNF Alea
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(25)

 7:56.38 TheDubDubJr
 8:05.11 ichcubegern
 8:05.43 FaLoL
 8:26.79 thecubingwizard
 8:29.56 cuberkid10
 8:35.33 Aryan
 8:38.61 the super cuber
 8:49.96 Shadowjockey
10:08.29 bacyril
10:13.39 DGCubes
10:23.43 sigalig
11:49.39 Ianwubby
11:52.63 DhruvA
11:55.06 xyzzy
12:35.07 Selkie
14:06.19 The Blockhead
14:10.11 therubikscombo
14:55.06 Bogdan
15:20.29 Kenneth Svendson
15:54.83 PotatoesAreUs
16:47.96 sqAree
17:04.28 OJ Cubing
17:47.44 Mike Hughey
18:42.08 tkern
21:37.19 Jacck
*MiniGuildford*(33)

 3:43.40 lejitcuber
 4:23.21 thecubingwizard
 4:44.55 TheDubDubJr
 4:46.64 the super cuber
 4:59.63 ichcubegern
 5:07.95 Shadowjockey
 5:21.36 FaLoL
 5:33.31 DGCubes
 5:56.85 DhruvA
 6:00.94 speedcuber71
 6:23.99 Mcuber5
 6:26.64 AidanNoogie
 6:37.23 Kit Clement
 6:37.40 bacyril
 6:49.18 therubikscombo
 6:50.60 papasmurf
 7:11.37 ARandomCuber
 7:29.60 MCuber
 7:36.19 Marcus Siu
 7:55.68 The Blockhead
 8:03.53 OJ Cubing
 8:39.38 Selkie
 8:51.09 Jscuber
 9:00.66 sqAree
 9:08.53 2017LAMB06
 9:30.00 PotatoesAreUs
 9:30.39 Lewis
10:34.00 weatherman223
11:07.92 Jami Viljanen
12:02.14 Mike Hughey
13:24.06 Jacck
17:18.64 NolanDoes2x2
 DNF Killernerd24
*Kilominx*(26)

 28.00 TheDubDubJr
 28.36 DGCubes
 36.49 MattheoDW
 38.11 AidanNoogie
 39.73 Ami4747
 40.71 bacyril
 41.60 mihnea3000
 42.65 Shadowjockey
 43.24 DhruvA
 43.34 ichcubegern
 45.28 The Blockhead
 46.52 therubikscombo
 46.85 the super cuber
 47.20 ARandomCuber
 48.46 papasmurf
 48.62 Josh5271
 51.67 2017LAMB06
 55.42 Lewis
 1:07.72 FaLoL
 1:15.82 Mike Hughey
 1:16.55 Ianwubby
 1:25.59 Jami Viljanen
 1:36.24 DatFatCat137
 1:36.53 sqAree
 4:20.63 SpartanSailor
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Skewb*(88)

 2.85 MattheoDW
 2.92 lejitcuber
 2.93 Federico Da Fonseca
 4.06 applezfall
 4.18 Arnav Arora
 4.31 asacuber
 4.81 TSTwist
 4.88 DGraciaRubik
 4.98 DhruvA
 5.03 typo56
 5.07 thecubingwizard
 5.09 Hargun02
 5.23 TheDubDubJr
 5.25 leomannen
 5.50 Ami4747
 5.50 [email protected]
 5.68 Shadowjockey
 5.78 ichcubegern
 5.88 DGCubes
 5.94 Marcus Siu
 5.98 The Pocket Cuber
 6.05 therubikscombo
 6.13 Competition Cuber
 6.17 sam596
 6.21 Kit Clement
 6.21 TipsterTrickster
 6.42 MartinN13
 6.61 thejerber44
 7.35 FaLoL
 7.36 the super cuber
 7.45 abhashrajbhandari
 7.53 TasseRasse
 7.72 speedcuber71
 7.75 cuberkid10
 7.88 Aryan
 8.10 2017LAMB06
 8.30 sqAree
 8.35 weatherman223
 8.53 AidanNoogie
 8.55 bacyril
 8.65 leudcfa
 8.69 CornerCutter
 8.70 acchyutjolly26
 8.75 The Blockhead
 8.94 SpartanSailor
 9.00 Bubbagrub
 9.13 Rubiksdude4144
 9.31 Killernerd24
 9.40 ARandomCuber
 9.41 MCuber
 9.51 Bogdan
 9.54 CubeStack_Official
 9.68 Keenan Johnson
 10.16 Josh5271
 10.41 GarethBert11
 10.72 SparkSpeed
 10.75 Mcuber5
 10.80 Algy Cuber
 10.85 theos
 10.88 DCG
 11.02 whatshisbucket
 11.09 Jami Viljanen
 11.31 papasmurf
 11.40 buzzteam4
 11.53 Lewis
 11.92 RobinCube
 12.18 xyzzy
 12.60 NolanDoes2x2
 12.62 E-Cuber
 13.20 PotatoesAreUs
 13.37 sigalig
 13.48 Kenneth Svendson
 13.57 OJ Cubing
 13.69 tkern
 14.15 DatFatCat137
 14.16 Jscuber
 14.54 Selkie
 15.03 Ianwubby
 15.25 Alea
 18.43 Lili Martin
 19.68 a3533
 20.79 Alex Benham
 21.54 tj.k8386
 23.51 Mike Hughey
 24.79 Jacck
 26.75 Pangit
 30.11 MatsBergsten
 DNF mihnea3000
*Clock*(44)

 6.87 sam596
 7.36 MattheoDW
 7.82 TheDubDubJr
 9.87 Kit Clement
 9.96 lejitcuber
 10.53 MartinN13
 10.77 Ami4747
 10.82 the super cuber
 10.85 ARandomCuber
 10.99 mihnea3000
 11.02 Mcuber5
 11.11 The Pocket Cuber
 11.71 PotatoesAreUs
 13.06 G2013
 13.07 MCuber
 13.18 Shadowjockey
 13.66 Selkie
 14.32 typo56
 14.33 OJ Cubing
 14.56 buzzteam4
 14.93 DGCubes
 15.60 ichcubegern
 15.92 bacyril
 16.43 Kenneth Svendson
 16.52 FaLoL
 17.35 The Blockhead
 17.81 thecubingwizard
 18.00 therubikscombo
 18.70 speedcuber71
 20.13 Mike Hughey
 20.51 Ali161102
 21.11 sqAree
 21.78 2017LAMB06
 22.54 sigalig
 24.69 weatherman223
 26.58 DhruvA
 29.22 [email protected]
 30.10 Jami Viljanen
 32.45 AidanNoogie
 32.54 Alea
 33.55 papasmurf
 35.97 Aryan
 41.09 Marcus Siu
 1:08.38 CubingRF
*Pyraminx*(97)

 2.41 applezfall
 3.12 lejitcuber
 3.24 RobinCube
 3.30 DaniëlKassab1
 3.33 mihnea3000
 3.39 DGCubes
 3.41 Federico Da Fonseca
 3.75 CornerCutter
 3.77 thecubingwizard
 4.03 TheDubDubJr
 4.08 the super cuber
 4.15 Arnav Arora
 4.23 MattheoDW
 4.31 T1_M0
 4.32 E-Cuber
 4.45 cuberkid10
 4.77 typo56
 4.86 asiahyoo1997
 4.92 asacuber
 4.92 Competition Cuber
 4.97 DhruvA
 5.01 The Pocket Cuber
 5.15 ichcubegern
 5.18 leomannen
 5.23 bacyril
 5.26 Shadowjockey
 5.36 BJTheUnknown
 5.37 MartinN13
 5.92 Keenan Johnson
 5.93 Ordway Persyn
 6.09 GarethBert11
 6.19 TasseRasse
 6.25 Mcuber5
 6.35 G2013
 6.50 Rubiksdude4144
 6.53 Marcus Siu
 6.55 MCuber
 6.68 therubikscombo
 6.85 Ami4747
 6.92 Aryan
 7.17 Josh5271
 7.23 acchyutjolly26
 7.48 Lewis
 7.58 speedcuber71
 7.58 2017LAMB06
 7.59 FaLoL
 7.63 ARandomCuber
 7.73 SparkSpeed
 7.77 [email protected]
 7.94 DCG
 8.05 Jami Viljanen
 8.06 NathanaelCubes
 8.24 sqAree
 8.25 Alea
 8.31 buzzteam4
 8.66 Kit Clement
 8.70 tkern
 8.70 papasmurf
 8.73 NolanDoes2x2
 8.81 sam596
 8.84 Ianwubby
 8.97 Jscuber
 9.21 AidanNoogie
 9.22 Justin Miner
 9.24 Algy Cuber
 9.31 The Blockhead
 9.44 weatherman223
 10.09 Selkie
 10.11 Kenneth Svendson
 10.14 Oatch
 10.33 sigalig
 10.90 DatFatCat137
 10.94 Sue Doenim
 11.29 puppycuber18
 11.42 tj.k8386
 11.49 OJ Cubing
 11.85 Ali161102
 12.02 Bubbagrub
 12.02 Jacck
 12.09 Momedy
 12.11 kumato
 12.96 PotatoesAreUs
 13.37 Mike Hughey
 13.81 typeman5
 13.87 Killernerd24
 14.57 CubingRF
 14.79 CubeStack_Official
 14.93 theos
 16.21 Alex Benham
 17.22 Pangit
 17.57 WillyTheWizard
 19.30 Pteradorktyl
 19.38 GTregay
 19.85 Lumej
 22.94 speedcube.insta
 31.10 MatsBergsten
 49.12 dnguyen2204
*Megaminx*(59)

 56.26 lejitcuber
 56.41 thecubingwizard
 59.65 asiahyoo1997
 1:00.85 TSTwist
 1:04.01 Ami4747
 1:07.91 TheDubDubJr
 1:08.04 Shadowjockey
 1:08.08 AidanNoogie
 1:10.41 MattheoDW
 1:12.27 DhruvA
 1:12.41 DGCubes
 1:13.19 CubeStack_Official
 1:19.20 uesyuu
 1:22.39 ichcubegern
 1:27.48 Josh5271
 1:28.00 TasseRasse
 1:30.02 bacyril
 1:32.26 whatshisbucket
 1:33.34 the super cuber
 1:33.80 Aryan
 1:35.42 Mcuber5
 1:35.74 typo56
 1:36.36 applezfall
 1:39.07 G2013
 1:41.00 xyzzy
 1:41.19 ARandomCuber
 1:42.79 FaLoL
 1:55.13 The Blockhead
 1:55.96 therubikscombo
 1:57.03 MCuber
 1:59.71 Alea
 2:05.43 sigalig
 2:05.77 Lewis
 2:06.37 Marcus Siu
 2:11.95 Bogdan
 2:19.29 papasmurf
 2:24.96 sqAree
 2:26.18 Selkie
 2:30.61 GTregay
 2:32.05 OJ Cubing
 2:33.53 buzzteam4
 2:33.73 2017LAMB06
 2:40.94 leudcfa
 2:47.09 tkern
 2:47.80 Jscuber
 2:50.06 PotatoesAreUs
 3:00.31 Jami Viljanen
 3:01.92 Sue Doenim
 3:09.17 Mike Hughey
 3:12.79 Jacck
 3:15.05 weatherman223
 3:21.32 Thom S.
 3:26.55 One Wheel
 3:32.03 MartinN13
 3:55.03 cytokid101
 3:56.12 sam596
 4:38.62 DatFatCat137
 7:05.97 tj.k8386
 9:41.66 SpartanSailor
*Square-1*(66)

 10.95 lejitcuber
 11.07 thecubingwizard
 11.29 Federico Da Fonseca
 11.29 Isaac Lai
 11.47 cuberkid10
 11.66 Marcus Siu
 11.91 Shadowjockey
 11.97 Arnav Arora
 12.35 DGraciaRubik
 12.90 therubikscombo
 13.50 speedcuber71
 14.04 uesyuu
 14.19 MattheoDW
 14.74 obatake
 15.81 the super cuber
 17.00 Thom S.
 17.15 ichcubegern
 17.73 DGCubes
 17.77 applezfall
 17.96 TheDubDubJr
 18.78 leomannen
 19.44 sigalig
 19.99 Competition Cuber
 21.19 AidanNoogie
 21.40 typo56
 23.94 Josh5271
 24.00 DhruvA
 24.79 T1_M0
 24.90 bacyril
 25.03 mihnea3000
 25.22 Ami4747
 28.26 papasmurf
 29.20 Aryan
 30.51 Kit Clement
 30.96 Algy Cuber
 31.18 G2013
 31.56 FaLoL
 32.01 sqAree
 33.00 OJ Cubing
 33.22 Mcuber5
 34.02 buzzteam4
 35.37 Killernerd24
 35.52 2017LAMB06
 37.17 MartinN13
 37.97 Selkie
 39.69 MCuber
 39.93 leudcfa
 40.14 Lewis
 42.72 xyzzy
 45.28 Keenan Johnson
 47.34 Rubiksdude4144
 47.66 TasseRasse
 48.06 Bogdan
 48.52 PotatoesAreUs
 48.58 Bubbagrub
 48.73 DatFatCat137
 50.43 The Blockhead
 50.73 RyuKagamine
 51.98 Mike Hughey
 53.83 Jami Viljanen
 57.09 weatherman223
 57.17 tkern
 1:03.76 CubeStack_Official
 1:16.89 Jacck
 1:21.98 Ianwubby
 DNF NolanDoes2x2
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(34)

24 TheDubDubJr
24 mazh
27 thecubingwizard
27 Bogdan
27 coldsun0630
28 T1_M0
29 xyzzy
29 ichcubegern
29 the super cuber
32 Mike Hughey
33 theos
33 Jacck
33 Bubbagrub
35 h2f
37 Shadowjockey
38 Killernerd24
40 DGCubes
42 FaLoL
43 Algy Cuber
45 sigalig
45 asacuber
47 2017LAMB06
50 Jami Viljanen
52 therubikscombo
54 arbivara
56 MCuber
57 dnguyen2204
59 The Blockhead
65 Rubiksdude4144
74 MartinN13
88 NolanDoes2x2
90 CM Cubes
DNF  Justin Miner
DNF  Kit Clement

*Contest results*

1411 the super cuber
1400 thecubingwizard
1372 TheDubDubJr
1311 lejitcuber
1294 ichcubegern
1237 Shadowjockey
1190 DGCubes
1165 DhruvA
1143 Aryan
1131 therubikscombo
1101 MattheoDW
1091 typo56
1069 FaLoL
1064 sigalig
1023 asiahyoo1997
1005 cuberkid10
983 G2013
971 Arnav Arora
963 speedcuber71
958 AidanNoogie
936 bacyril
847 Mcuber5
824 Competition Cuber
824 Marcus Siu
812 Kit Clement
809 applezfall
795 Ami4747
787 OJ Cubing
763 papasmurf
755 sqAree
748 asacuber
748 mihnea3000
728 acchyutjolly26
718 2017LAMB06
716 xyzzy
710 Federico Da Fonseca
686 Ianwubby
671 MCuber
623 Bogdan
620 leomannen
618 tdm
613 The Blockhead
612 ARandomCuber
610 Mike Hughey
609 thejerber44
594 Selkie
574 PotatoesAreUs
574 Jscuber
566 buzzteam4
560 Killernerd24
551 TSTwist
549 Josh5271
531 DCG
526 SparkSpeed
508 TasseRasse
505 Keenan Johnson
492 Kenneth Svendson
481 Jami Viljanen
474 GarethBert11
468 marcobelotti
431 Alea
426 CornerCutter
420 Rubiksdude4144
419 DaniëlKassab1
417 leudcfa
409 [email protected]
405 weatherman223
400 DGraciaRubik
398 joey
393 MartinN13
391 sam596
383 Ethan Horspool
381 Jacck
377 obelisk477
374 Glomnipotent
367 CubeStack_Official
366 uesyuu
366 tkern
366 RobinCube
364 typeman5
356 Algy Cuber
354 E-Cuber
341 The Pocket Cuber
332 Lewis
322 Oatch
313 a3533
295 T1_M0
290 Bubbagrub
281 MatsBergsten
276 SpartanSailor
271 Hargun02
266 BJTheUnknown
263 Ordway Persyn
254 Keroma12
254 ExultantCarn
250 NolanDoes2x2
246 RCTACameron
235 theos
224 whatshisbucket
220 Sue Doenim
218 motionglitch
212 Jonsa87
201 Ali161102
198 cytokid101
198 Zachie Chan
184 Mackenzie Dy
183 obatake
183 DatFatCat137
177 kingb1rd
176 Aerospry
175 Konrad Henry
173 DumplingMaster
172 Deri Nata Wijaya
169 Moonwink Cuber
169 TipsterTrickster
163 LostGent
160 KylerWoods
160 tj.k8386
159 speedcube.insta
151 CubingRF
148 NathanaelCubes
144 Agguzi
143 One Wheel
138 Corner Twist Cubing
135 GenTheThief
134 RyuKagamine
131 Pteradorktyl
123 kilwap147
123 GTregay
119 Lumej
116 Lili Martin
114 Russell Bilinski
101 seth0420
95 Thom S.
95 puppycuber18
94 CM Cubes
93 Momedy
92 Irfzwan
92 abhashrajbhandari
91 Alex Benham
88 Justin Miner
86 Aaditya Sikder
84 Pangit
78 WillyTheWizard
67 Isaac Lai
65 Mikael weiss
65 sloshycomic123
63 arbivara
63 Itsmethebee
60 kumato
58 xbrandationx
58 dnguyen2204
55 PyraMaster
55 brunofclima
50 d.antaw
46 kamilprzyb
46 FIREFOX229
44 mazh
44 Carterk
42 coldsun0630
40 ultimatecube
38 Woodman567
37 Ecuasamurai
36 Undefined7
35 turtwig
35 xander3
31 h2f
27 Petri Krzywacki
21 Not AAron
20 Luke Messer
16 Echidnias
15 quirkster
14 YY
14 FireCuber
9 Underwatercuber
5 pinser
5 Bronku


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 23, 2018)

@MatsBergsten: You missed mazh's 24 for FMC (on the first page).

(and holy crap, sixteen people with >1000 points)


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 23, 2018)

yay 1st with 1400+ points


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jan 23, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Please be careful with your :-s. Here the result program thinks you take 24 minutes to solve .


Oh, okay. Thanks for the heads up. 24 minutes- the Eddie Edwards of speedcubing


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 23, 2018)

Aw... @DGCubes beat me by 0.01 in 3x3.

Anyway, lot of points this week, 800+


----------



## Selkie (Jan 23, 2018)

Whilst I may have dipped in to the weekly comp for the odd week here or there I don't think I have competed regularly in probably 5 years. I have to say the format has come on leaps and bounds and the web interface is great and makes competing so much easier. Awesome attendance too. Congratulations to all those involved in organising it. It will be a regular for me again 

The level of standard of cubing now though, wow! Perhaps an old 48 year old man shouldn't expect to place anywhere high but the average ability is a great testament to how our pastime has evolved of late!


----------



## JDcuber (Jan 23, 2018)

2x2- (6.14), (9.60), 6.89, 6.91, 6.54=6.78
3x3- 18.30, 17.69, 16.25,(18.37), (13.17)=17.41
4x4- 1:10.73, (1:26.22), 1:13.95, 1:14.97, (1:06.48)= 1:13.21
5x5- (2:10.31), (2:46.31), 2:34.98, 2:38.38, 2:15.78= 2:29.71
6x6- 4:46.31, (5:27.90), (4:45.99), 4:46.59, 5:06.40= 4:53.10
2BLD- 1:12.75, 1:27.19, 44.95= 1:08.28
3x3OH- 36.41, (29.27), 36.11 (53.05), 35.41= 35.97
2-4 relay- 1:54.84
2-5 relay- 3:54.72
2-6 relay- 9:28.81
Pyraminx- 10.45, (25.52), 13.83, (9.84), 11.07= 11.78
Skewb- (16.62), 14.93, 11.83, (8.96), 11.47= 12.74


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2018)

JDcuber said:


> 2x2- (6.14), (9.60), 6.89, 6.91, 6.54=6.78
> 3x3- 18.30, 17.69, 16.25,(18.37), (13.17)=17.41
> 4x4- 1:10.73, (1:26.22), 1:13.95, 1:14.97, (1:06.48)= 1:13.21
> 5x5- (2:10.31), (2:46.31), 2:34.98, 2:38.38, 2:15.78= 2:29.71
> ...


Are those results for week 3 or this weeks (week 4)?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2018)

The gift card lottery: this week more competitors than ever ! (177)
Soon you will have zero chance of winning . Or about 0.5% anyway.

We set the lottery wheel spinning, turning, turning, slowing and stopping at ...

*number 5, who can that be???
Ichcubegern,* (well that goes for all of us, nicht war? Do we all win then? )*
*
*Congratulations to you for the 15$!*


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jan 24, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> The gift card lottery: this week more competitors than ever ! (177)
> Soon you will have zero chance of winning . Or about 0.5% anyway.
> 
> We set the lottery wheel spinning, turning, turning, slowing and stopping at ...
> ...



Damn it i never win!!


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 24, 2018)

How do you claim your prize? (THe giftcard)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> How do you claim your prize? (THe giftcard)


I send a private message to those who win.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 24, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> The gift card lottery: this week more competitors than ever ! (177)
> Soon you will have zero chance of winning . Or about 0.5% anyway.
> 
> We set the lottery wheel spinning, turning, turning, slowing and stopping at ...
> ...



Congrats @ichcubegerne!!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 24, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> The gift card lottery: this week more competitors than ever ! (177)
> Soon you will have zero chance of winning . Or about 0.5% anyway.
> 
> We set the lottery wheel spinning, turning, turning, slowing and stopping at ...
> ...



At of all the times I have done the weekly comp, I never won the gift card yet 

But still Congratulations @ichcubegerne!!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks all 
I think I need to change my name at some point tho 
I was 13 when I made this Account


----------



## Jacck (Jan 24, 2018)

ichcubegerne said:


> I was 13 when I made this Account


15  - I hope you study nothing with numbers


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 25, 2018)

Jacck said:


> 15  - I hope you study nothing with numbers


No I don't. We don't have numbers in Mathematics anymore 
Yeah I started cubing when I was 13, didn't know that I created my Account here so late^^


----------

